# Wallpaper (png) colors look slightly duller on Kontakt interface



## Mike Greene (Jul 3, 2016)

Seems crazy, but my wallpaper seems to dull a bit when shown in Kontakt. I can put the original png (Photoshop or Apple's "Preview") side by side with Kontakt and it's a clear difference. (I swap right/left and up/down, so it's not just a monitor issue.)

I never noticed this before, but this particular png has vibrant colors, so I suppose that makes it more obvious. Does this sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 3, 2016)

I think the RGB colorspace used when saving the PNG must not be higher than 16-bit. Or 24-bit. I forget.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 4, 2016)

In the Kontakt manual, it says:

_"*Instrument Wallpaper:* To give your Instruments a distinctive appearance in the Rack, you can create your own skins. This parameter lets you choose an image file in TGA or PNG format that will be used instead of the default panel background of the Instrument Header at its normal size. The image needs to have a color depth of 16, 24, or 32 bits and should be 633 pixels wide . . . "_

I wonder if that is wrong, since I think 633 isn't right, either. (Isn't it supposed to be 632px?)


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 4, 2016)

Width doesn't really matter, if it has a bit of extra it gets cropped...

Not sure, though. Might be that you stored a CMYK PNG instead of RGB?


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 4, 2016)

Hmm, as I checked to make sure I didn't accidentally make it a CMYK project (it is indeed RGB), I noticed it was set to 8-bit. Weird, because the colors are really deep, and I would think 8-bit couldn't do that. I changed it to 16 bit and made a new wallpaper png. Still the same problem.

In this pic, Kontakt is on top, Photoshop below it. The color difference is pretty obvious.


----------



## polypx (Jul 4, 2016)

Possibly something to do with the Photoshop colour profile?


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 5, 2016)

polypx said:


> Possibly something to do with the Photoshop colour profile?


You might be onto something. I can't find a "colour profile" anywhere (or even a "color profile"  ) but under View>>Setup, it did say "Working CMYK" instead of "RGB Monitor."

So even though the image itself is RGB (that setting is in a different place), I'm _viewing_ it with some sort of CMYK setting. When I switch to "RGB Monitor," it looks like it does in Kontakt. Weird, because the png file also looks more vibrant, even when viewed in Preview (not Photoshop.)

Ugh. As if PhotoShop wasn't already annoying enough . . .


----------



## polypx (Jul 6, 2016)

Edit -> Assign Profile, or Convert to Profile
But yeah, even though I know that's there, I have no idea which profile is closest to Kontakt.


----------

